
Is making use of unprotected Wi-Fi stealing? - monkeygrinder
http://allthatiswrong.wordpress.com/2010/02/27/is-making-use-of-unprotected-wi-fi-stealing/
======
Gunther
This made me think of this Leo Laporte caller
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0zt4opqL18> :) Personally I disagree with the
author’s stance on the unlocked door analogy. The author argues that there are
no physical characteristics to identify a wireless network’s ownership and a
default ssid with no security can only mean that its intention is for public
use. I argue that unless the user specifically knows the intentions of a
particular wireless network then they must by default assume that it is a
private wireless network regardless of the ssid and security used. Using the
unlocked door analogy if every house in a neighborhood was the same color and
had their doors open does that mean a person should by default assume that
every home is for public use?

